

Infograph: The 80/20 Guide to Finding the Perfect Ecommerce Platform - LoayzaJun
http://ecommercerules.com/guide-to-finding-the-perfect-ecommerce-platform/

======
cbensonn
Awesome infograph. I was trying to figure out what would fit me best since I
currently have a 9-5 and now that I see all the option, Shopify makes the most
sense. Would love to see a side by side comparison of Shopify and Magento in a
future infograph if you can!

------
LoayzaJun
Thanks for the comment. Yea, our goal was to approach it from the
entrepreneur's angle. Instead of going through the pros and cons of each
platform, I wanted to start with the entrepreneur in mind and what will work
best for them.

I like the "innovator"

------
AnthonyLe706
I love the unique approach to the infograph. My favorite persona was the
"Lifestyle Designer". It's something that I aspire to be, similar to my
friends Cody and Sean Ogle.

EcommHub seems useful. I'll look into it.

